# Burstner t625 Harmony 2003



## maceng (Oct 16, 2015)

I need to change a bulb in one of the lights above the bed, but cannot for the life of me find out how to get the thing out! I can pull the whole light down, but it just wants to spring back and I can't see how to release the bulb. Can anyone help?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

maceng said:


> I need to change a bulb in one of the lights above the bed, but cannot for the life of me find out how to get the thing out! I can pull the whole light down, but it just wants to spring back and I can't see how to release the bulb. Can anyone help?


No Burstner owners forthcoming yet but the chances of someone having exactly the same van as you may be slim.

If you can post a photo of the light then someone may recognise it and be able to help.

Phil


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

As advised, put a photo up.

Are you talking about one of the 2 small lights at the head end of the bed?


----------



## maceng (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes, certainly. I don't know hwo to put a photo up here - I'm sure I can find out, but you're describing exactly the light in question!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The outer ring just pulls off and the glass comes with it. if your light fittings can be swivelled slightly, they are clipped in at the swivel points. Just use a small flat screwdriver or knife blade to ease them out.


----------



## maceng (Oct 16, 2015)

747 said:


> The outer ring just pulls off and the glass comes with it. if your light fittings can be swivelled slightly, they are clipped in at the swivel points. Just use a small flat screwdriver or knife blade to ease them out.


Thank you! Problem sovled - LEDs ordered!


----------

